# Image von Linux



## ebimog (3. August 2006)

Hallo ,
ich will von meine Linux Maschine eine Image machen, wie und mit welchem tool kann man diese tun? 

Vielen Dank

ebimog


----------



## deepthroat (3. August 2006)

Hi.



			
				ebimog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will von meine Linux Maschine eine Image machen, wie und mit welchem tool kann man diese tun?


Mit einer Digital-Kamera? ;-)

Schau mal hier: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page

Findet man übrigens ganz leicht mit Google. Das ist so eine neuartige Erfindung und nennt sich Suchmaschine.

Gruß


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (3. August 2006)

Schau dir mal ghost 4 unix an. Ich bin mit der Software ganz zufrieden. 

http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/

Grüsse
Witti


----------

